# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Διακοπη ρευματος και ετοιμοτητα.....

## pgt397

Γεια σας.
Ερχεται και η σειρα μου να μου κοψουνε το ρευμα.
Δεν θα αναλυσω τι πως ποτε και γιατι.
Εφοσον το κοψουνε και μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω θελω να ρωτησω:
Εχουμε διπλα μια δικη μας γκαρσονιερα.
Oποτε σκοπευω να παρω ρευμα απο εκει.
Για καλη μου τυχη τοιχοι τοιχο ειναι η μπριζα του πλυντηριου απο διπλα,νομιζω πιο ανθεκτικες.
Αυτη θα σηκωσει:
1)ψυγειο singer 220-230w 50hz 190w ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ.
2) 3 λαμπες led 8w (δωματιο,κουζινα,μπανιο) ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 2 ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ.
3)Τηλεοραση 40αρα,δεν μπορω να δω επιδει ειναι στον τοιχο,η 32αρα που εχω ειναι 54w. ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ.
4)desktop pc me 350w τροφοδοτικο. ΧΡΗΣΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.
5)Φουρνακι ρομποτακι 1300w 30' χρηση μερα παρα μερα.ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ 160 βαθνους?Η τραβαει παντα 1300w?Παει μεχρι 250 βαθμους.
6)Πλυντηριο τωρα.μια φορα στις 15 μερες. βλεπω οτι λεει μεγιστη ισχυη 1950w ονομαστικο ρευμα 10Α.Το εχω σε προγραμμα 45' στους 60 βαθμους.Μπριζα πλυντηριου ειναι οποτε δεν θα εχω θεμα αν εχω μονο και το pc ανοιχτο.....φανταζομαι........
Τα ηλεκτρικα στην γκαρσονιερα απο οπου θα παρω ρευμα ειναι καινουργια του 2011...........
*Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να τραβηξω και απο δευτερη μπριζα προς το σπιτι μου,απλα θα γινει σουρωτηρι ο τοιχος.......

----------


## manos_3

> Γεια σας.
> Ερχεται και η σειρα μου να μου κοψουνε το ρευμα.
> Δεν θα αναλυσω τι πως ποτε και γιατι.
> Εφοσον το κοψουνε και μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω θελω να ρωτησω:
> Εχουμε διπλα μια δικη μας γκαρσονιερα.
> Oποτε σκοπευω να παρω ρευμα απο εκει.
> Για καλη μου τυχη τοιχοι τοιχο ειναι η μπριζα του πλυντηριου απο διπλα,νομιζω πιο ανθεκτικες.
> Αυτη θα σηκωσει:
> 1)ψυγειο singer 220-230w 50hz 190w ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ.
> ...


Καλημέρα.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η κάθε πρίζα μπορεί να σηκώσει το μέγιστο 16Α. Το θέμα είναι η ασφάλεια που σηκώνει τη πρίζα αυτή πόσα Amper είναι;Και πόσες άλλες πρίζες είναι στην ίδια γραμμή(μπορεί και φωτισμός);

----------


## nyannaco

Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι ζητάς βοήθεια για να παρανομήσεις, έτσι;

----------


## Panoss

Ε, σε ένα τίμιο...κράτος...τιμιότατο απέναντι στους πολίτες...ναι είναι ντροπή να παρανομήσεις.
Αλέξη, ντροπή σου! :Sneaky2:

----------


## pgt397

Nα τραβηξω ρευμα απο δικο μου σπιτι σε δικο μου σπιτι?
Το ρευμα αυτο θα πληρωνετε κανονικα αφου θα χρεωνεται στην γκαρσονιερα.....
Προφανως ειναι νομιμο για σενα να πληρωνω περισσοτερο δημο και ερτ απο το ρευμα μου,με φπα πανω στο φπα και εξτρα χρεωσεις διαφορων παλαβων.......Στον τελικο χρεος που εχω το 50% ειναι ρευμα.
Επιδει ανησυχεις για την δεη,η δεη δεν εχει απαντησει σε καμια προσπαθεια μου γραπτη η τηλεφωνικη 3 μερες........συμφωνα με του νομους του δημοσιου οφειλαν να με καλεσουν πριν προχωρησουνε σε διακοπη να μιλησω και να πω γιατι δεν πληρωνω,η αν μπορω να πληρωσω(εδω τους δενω κομπο).
Ημουν σε αυτους που δεν το κοβουνε ποτε το ρευμα λογω καταστασης........Με βγαλανε ....νυχτα απο εκει χωρις ενημερωση,οπως και χιλιαδες αλλους για να τους κυνηγησουνε παροτι ευπαθεις ομαδες.....
Διαφορες υπηρεσιες η μεγαλοκαρχαριες χρωστανε μυρια και δεν κουνιεται φυλλο.......
Για αυτους ανησυχεις........

----------

Κυριακίδης (19-10-18)

----------


## pgt397

> Καλημέρα.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η κάθε πρίζα μπορεί να σηκώσει το μέγιστο 16Α. Το θέμα είναι η ασφάλεια που σηκώνει τη πρίζα αυτή πόσα Amper είναι;Και πόσες άλλες πρίζες είναι στην ίδια γραμμή(μπορεί και φωτισμός);


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Ειχαμε να κανουμε τοτε με ....τρελλο ηλεκτρολογο.Η γκαρσονιερα ειναι 35τμ ενα δωματιo και 1 wc.και πρεπει να εχει 9-10 μπριζες!
Θα παω αργοτερα να τσεκαρω.

----------


## nyannaco

Είσαι εκτός θέματος, Εγώ επισημαίνω ότι είναι παράνομο - δες το σαν προειδοποίηση - τόσο για σένα που το κάνεις, όσο, δυνημτικά, και για όποιον σε βοηθήσει. Τα υπόλοιπα ισχύουν για όλους μας, αλλά ο παραλογισμός δεν αναιρεί την ισχύ του νόμου.

----------


## pgt397

Ας πούμε θα με μπλοκάρεις,η όποιον βοηθησει?
Στην Ελλάδα είμαι,όλα φυσιολογικά τα θεωρώ.....
Να σου πω και διεύθυνση να στείλεις το συνεργείο σου για ελενχο????😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
Εσύ και αν είσαι εκτός θέματος μου.
Άμα θέλω νομοθετική ενημέρωση ξέρω που θα απευθυνθώ.
Αν δεν ξέρεις τι να απαντήσεις η δεν θέλεις,απλά προσπερνά Έλληνα......
Καποιοι δεν τρεμουνε και το ίσκιο τους....
Έχω σοβαρότερο θέμα από το ασχολουμε με τις αδιάφορες απαντήσεις σου.....

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν μπλοκάρω κανέναν, απλό μέλος είμαι, δεν είναι δική μου αρμοδιότητα.
Το αν θα προσπεράσω ή θα κάνω την επισήμασνη που θέλω θα το αποφασίσω εγώ, όχι εσύ. Δεν έχεις τέτοιο δικαίωμα.
Η όλη συμπεριφορά σου (καταφανής περιφρόνηση για το νόμο, προκλητικότητα κλπ) κάνει ξεκάθαρο σε ποιόν από τους δύο ταιριάζει ο χαρακτηρισμός "Έλληνας" με τον απαξιωτικό τρόπο που τον χρησιμοποιείς, οπότε και επιστρέφεται, μαζί με οποιδήποτε άλλη απόπειρα προσβολής ενδεχομένως επιχειρήσεις στο εξής, εγώ δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ας πούμε θα με μπλοκάρεις,η όποιον βοηθησει?
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαι,όλα φυσιολογικά τα θεωρώ.....
> Να σου πω και διεύθυνση να στείλεις το συνεργείο σου για ελενχο????
> Εσύ και αν είσαι εκτός θέματος μου.
> Άμα θέλω νομοθετική ενημέρωση ξέρω που θα απευθυνθώ.
> Αν δεν ξέρεις τι να απαντήσεις η δεν θέλεις,απλά προσπερνά Έλληνα......
> Καποιοι δεν τρεμουνε και το ίσκιο τους....
> Έχω σοβαρότερο θέμα από το ασχολουμε με τις αδιάφορες απαντήσεις σου.....


Για πες διεύθυνση να δούμε πόσο τα έχεις.

----------


## VirusX2

Αυτό που σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις είναι και παράνομο και επικίνδυνο(εις διπλούν διότι δεν έχεις και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις) Προφανώς εσένα λίγο σε νοιάζει αυτό, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα (και πολύ σωστά) θέλουν να έχουν ήσυχη την συνείδηση τους..

----------


## chipakos-original

Μα τώρα είναι δυνατόν να δοθούν τέτοιες οδηγίες.....?? τι θα ακούσουμε πια.......

----------

